# VATS with evacuation of pleural fluid



## Lainie0559 (Mar 26, 2015)

Which code is everyone using for VATS with evacuation of pleural fluid?  The doctor did send the fluid for cytology.

At the end of the procedure, the doctor also placed a chest tube and sutured it in place.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 31, 2015)

32601


----------



## Lainie0559 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## cynthiabrown (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome


----------

